# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Lazy students get perfect excuse to spend more time in bed - Telegraph.co.uk

## Dream Guide Team

*Lazy students get perfect excuse to spend more time in bed**Telegraph.co.uk*Some psychiatrists believe people can manipulate their brains by the process of *lucid dreaming* which allows sleepers to rehearse activities which have *...***

----------


## nina

Interesting.

----------


## Paraknight

Apparently if you rehearse a speech or something in an LD, you no longer feel nervous IRL.  :tongue2:  I read somewhere that evolutionarily, dreams in general are there for practising real life situations. That's why as kids people often get dreams of being chased by a predator since it's so ingrained in our natural instincts. Conveniently, it later changes to socially embarrassing situations and the like, as those have a higher importance nowadays, just to be subconsciously, emotionally prepared, even if we forget the dream. Cool stuff  ::D: .

----------


## Hot Chocolate

The link is broken.

----------


## yumester

broken link

i was wanting to actually read that, does anyone know where to find that story somewhere else?

edit: nevermind i found it on google

i thoguth it would have more about lucid dreaming in there :\

----------


## Miyou

You couldn't have shared that link?  :tongue2: 

EDIT: Here it is for everyone that wants to read it: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/he...me-in-bed.html

----------


## yumester

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/he...me-in-bed.html

----------

